# Finally a coyote kill



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Well folks we finally got some decent weather on a Saturday. So my son,bil and myself plan a short morning of coyote calling and low and behold if we didn’t get one. 
About 20minute stand, started with Prey in distress, walked through a series of calls on the foxpro. 
no immediate takers. 
I decide to end the series with “pup in distress”.....Hard charger, on string. Bounding right to the caller. At about 40yrds. I Let out a woof to stop her, no dice. 
My son opened fire first. Miss once, Miss twice. Dog kicks in the afterburners BIL opens up, Miss one time. The boy takes his 3rd attempt no dice. 
Dog is full flight now in my field 50 yrds out. My .243 barks once..Miss, now at about 75yrds 2 round is sent..Miss ( SOB). I jack in round 3 dogs is now about 100yrds full out, Boom...Miss ( WTH). 
Dog takes a hard left heading for the small woodlot we are set up on the north east tip of.......
Ok Jones... last chance, last bullet in the clip. Coyote is now about 120yrds , moving full speed, my left to right. I just see the dog enter the reticle in my scope lead it about 21/2 body lengths. .... BOOM last 75gr V-max, it’s sent, and finds the middle of the scrambling dogs back.. WOO YAH! 2 Flips and a flops and the speeding dogs escape is instantly halted! 

Made for a fun morning !










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations!! As they say, you'll never forget your first!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

NOthing like seeing a dog roll  

Well done one a hard if not hardest shot... slam bam thank you mam.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good work, only good coyote is a dead one !


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Super! That has to have you stoked.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

tsb3 said:


> Congratulations!! As they say, you'll never forget your first!


First one this seasons


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Nork said:


> Super! That has to have you stoked.[/QUOT
> 
> Yep can't wait try give it another go. If this stinking weather would ever help us out we be able to kill some more. Just need some freezing temps to keep the farm fields froze up so we don't have to trudge through the mud! Yesterday was perfect fields were nice and firm, frosty, light winds. I knew the callers sound was reaching out a long ways. Awesome sun rise too boot!
> 
> Coyote breeding season should be in full swing in the coming week or so . Stay tuned for more stories of sucess!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice work! Good looking yote


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

YES,:woohoo1:


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

CDN1 said:


> First one this seasons


Gotcha


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

All of the coyotes I have shot were either in the yard or from my deer blind. Haven't seen one back here the last three seasons but they're still around.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats! Great story.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great work! Congrats


----------

